# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  ΟΤΕ Smartdect Manual.

## billytzou

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλα, όπως αναφέρω και στο τίτλο αναζητώ το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του συγκεκριμένου dect τηλεφώνου απο τον ΟΤΕ, το βρήκα το έβαλα σε λειτουργία αλλα μέχρι εκεί. Εάν δεν υπάρχει, παρακαλώ εάν ξέρει κάποιος το Pin του ακουστικού ή της βάσης γιατι κάπου εκεί εχω κολλήσει. Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ εκ των προταίρων.
😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀

----------


## manolo

Συνήθως τα pin αν δεν έχουν αλλαχτεί είναι 0000 ή 1111 ή πιο σπάνια 9999. Κάτι τέτοιο δοκίμασε..

----------


## billytzou

Μανώλη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και κάτι αλλο σε περίπτωση που δεν βρεθεί το manual, τον τρόπο που μπορεί να συνδεθεί το ακουστικό σε βάση. Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προταίρων.
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolo

Εφόσον βρήκες το σωστό pin, από το menu του ακουστικού πρέπει κάπου να υπάρχει επιλογή 'Σύνδεση με βάση' ή 'Pairing', κάτι τέτοιο και μετά πατάς ΟΚ, κάπως έτσι. Πρέπει να παίξεις λίγο και θα τα βρεις.

----------


## billytzou

Φίλε Μανώλη να είσαι καλά ακριβώς όπως τα είπες κατάφερα και το σύνδεσα με τη βάση, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές.
 :Biggrin:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup1:

----------

